# Rip Interview



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


>





Hmm it seems scripted and not a great interview we need to set Carte Blanche on him lol

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## KimVapeDashian

I dont think this video is bad at all , in fact its nice to see Rip from a different angle!

I still hate the way the vapeworld reacted to his "side effects" videos - there certainly are side effects to vaping, and some people are more sensitive to such things... Dehydration, being a main one that we all accept and adjust our water intake for.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

